# Chat box



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

My chat box doesn't seem to want to work this a.m. Lets me enter text, just can't post......anyone else having this? Apple iPad OS


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I read that wrong... Apple iPOS. I am gonna use that one though...


----------

